# Cat Comes Home With A Note On His Collar And It Starts The Sweetest Friendship



## Prairie dog (Jan 9, 2021)

Cat Comes Home With A Note On His Collar And It Starts The Sweetest Friendship​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...dship/ar-BB1cADtO?li=AAggxAX&ocid=hplocalnews


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 9, 2021)

Prairie dog said:


> Cat Comes Home With A Note On His Collar And It Starts The Sweetest Friendship​
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...dship/ar-BB1cADtO?li=AAggxAX&ocid=hplocalnews


It just goes to prove, dogs have owners, cats have staff.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 9, 2021)

How sweet is that!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 9, 2021)

In the Summer  months we have a stray calico cat that visits our property.
I've caught her at least 3 times in  a box trap.
And lately on game camera, she makes an appearance.

Recently we've had a really ill looking , small bear  under the bird feeder.

Haven't seen the cat,, hope she didn't become  bear food.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 9, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> In the Summer  months we have a stray calico cat that visits our property.
> I've caught her at least 3 times in  a box trap.
> And lately on game camera, she makes an appearance.
> 
> ...


Is there bear a cub, and by "ill", do you mean skinny, Sliver?


----------

